# Camshaft Position Sensor pigtail / connector part?



## pathy99 (May 8, 2011)

Howdy, long time lurker here and have a question.

Check engine light came on and it was p1110 and p1135 which points to the camshaft position sensor. I look under the hood and the connector that goes to the sensor is all melted and destroyed. 

I've looked around online extensively and even have been to a couple "u pull" junkyards and haven't found any nissans with this part on it, let alone the appropriate connector. 

So does anyone know where to order that part on or offline?? What brand this connector might be? The dealer told me they can't replace one of these connectors as they'd only replace the whole engine harness at a cost of way too much ($800 + labor).... so I'm trying to avoid that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pathy99 (May 8, 2011)

Pics if it helps...

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/8rID2RdvyCL14I2-m2IhPZdWwMCpYK08nYZDwkskWPo?feat=directlink


----------

